# Lexington Lab Band - Heart



## lonepinecountryclub

Been following this band for going on three years now. The talent that they bring in to do their episodes never ceases to amaze me. As a guitar player from back in the day, I have to respect everything I've seen them produce. And I believe Jessica McKenney does a great job of singing Ann Wilson's vocals. You can check out all the episodes by going to the Lexington Lab band website. Enjoy.


----------

